# Introduction to Wood Species...



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

Welcome to the Wood Species Forum:

I would like to be the first to add to this new forum on wood species, I think that this has great potential because like tools wood is a major contributor to our hobby.

Many of us don't stray beyond just a few wood species when constructing our projects not because we don't want to try something new but maybe because we don't have enough information about a new wood. I know like myself you might have many questions about different species of woods but really there was no one to rely on to deliver quality information.

I have been thinking about the need to have a resource that would help me understand the different wood species. Keith and I started talking about this forum about three months ago and Keith has some great ideas on what information is needed when talking about wood species. He has been a contributor to many different forums over the years and I asked Keith to be our guiding force on the topic of wood, he thought it would be a great idea.

So without further conversation I would like to introduce our wood specialist, Keith Stephens, President of Woodworker's Source in Phoenix AZ. Keith is an avid woodworker that was having trouble sourcing the woods he needed to do his hobby. To fill his need to have access to the wide variety of wood species the world has to offer he began buying and selling wood. That was when the Woodworker's Source started in the late 70's. To date he has 3 retail locations in the Phoenix area plus a great mail order business for the US.

So again welcome Keith...look forward to working with you on this project.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum Keith and we look forward to benefiting from your knowledge of wood. Thanks for taking the time to share what you know with us.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Yes, welcome, Keith. I, too, look forward to your participation here.

As an aside, I've ordered material from your company, and was pleased with both the service and the materials. Two atta-persons to each of your staff.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

welcome Keith, I'm sure you will get many question ...

He's some more info about him ..

Woodworkers Source Company History
Woodworkers Source in Phoenix, AZ - YellowBot

======


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

I love collecting wood and I love using any new species I can get my hands on for any new project.

My collection only has about a 1000 species right now, but as I get older and could focus more on collecting then working I will start increasing my collections size.

I have used the Woodworkers Source many times.

Here is a post I made a while back:

*The original post with live links is here, it's response #4:

http://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/10628-how-identify-wood-species.html#post88600

I have no idea why I can not edit that original post so I could cut and past the links, oh well. Here is a copy of the post without the links I think the post or even that thread belongs in this section now.
*
I collect wood and use the standard sample collection size of 3" x 6" x 1/2" and have over 1000 different in my collection. It's a neat hobby because you can do it your entire life and never come close to getting all the species. You can use scrap from your projects and it is a great excuse to go to different places on vacation.

I have studied woods for 4 years and use a loop and microscope to identify the exact Genus, etc. You would be surprised to look through a loop at a freshly cut end grain. It is like a fingerprint and you just match it to existing pictures of the end grain. I have about 20 books with more than 26,000 pictures of the close up end grains.

Comparing the end grain is to an established and accepted picture of a certain species is the only true way to make sure you are correct about wood identification.

Anyone interested in a club for collecting, sharing and trading woods let me know. I am in a couple clubs, but do not participate much anymore. I would like to get back into it.

Website with almost any wood you can think and is the best site I know of:

Wood species with pictures about 26,000 pictures - Scroll down and click on the wood you want to know about.

I beleive the best books are below and are considered the bible of wood books, Hoadley is widely regarded as the leading authority and his books are by far the simplest to understand:

*Identifying Wood by R Bruce Hoadley*

get here:http://www.amazon.com/Identifying-Wo...8089719&sr=1-2

*Understanding wood by R Bruce Hoadley*

get here: http://www.amazon.com/Understanding-...8089719&sr=1-1

A guide to useful wood of the worlds by the international Wood Collectors Society, edited by James H Flynn and DR Charles D Holder

More useful wood of the worlds by the international Wood Collectors Society, edited by James H Flynn

*And to start a collection and understand how to identify:*

The wood Collection Volume 1 by James and John Lorette - Start Collecting Wood then click on wood book on the top.

*For actually identifying woods:*

For a sample identification kit that contains little pieces of wood and everything you need to identify woods, razor blades, wood, loop, etc, plus a secret list so you can test yourself, can be found here:

Actual kits to identify and test yourself

The simplest way to to start is by purchasing a bunch of pre cut to collection size pieces, go here if you are interested:

Wood Collection Starter kits

I have a better starter source too, I will post the link soon:

The Club I am in: IWCS

The pictures are of the end grain of Red and White Oak. Cut some end grain of some Red or White Oak you have and look under a 10x loupe it will look like the pictures below.

The picture with the larger holes(left) is Red oak a dead give a way. These lager pores mean Red Oak is not great where moisture is, it will suck the water up like a straw. The white oak(right) has much smaller holes which is why it is better against water penetration.

Every wood has an end grain fingerprint like this on file. At least any wood we can think of.

Hardness is usually determined by a janka test:

The relative hardness of a wood type is measured using a test called the Janka Hardness Rating. This test measures the force needed to embed a steel ball (.444 inch in diameter) to half its diameter in the piece of wood being tested, with the rating measured in pounds of force per square inch. In this rating system, the higher the number the harder the wood. A rating of 100 points more is a noticeable difference in hardness, less than 25 from each other can be considered equal.

Janka Hardness for some woods

1925 Merbau
1910 Jarrah
1820 Hickory
1860 Purpleheart
1820 Pecan
1725 Padauk
1620 Wenge
1450 Hard Maple
1375 Australian Cypress
1360 White Oak
1320 Ash
1300 American Beech
1290 Red Oak(Northern)
1260 Yellow Birch
1225 Heart Pine
1010 Black Walnut
1000 Teak
0950 Black Cherry
0870 Southern Yellow Pine (long leaf)
0690 Southern Yellow Pine(short leaf)
0660 Douglas Fir
0380 White Pine

Notice how some soft woods are harder than so called hard woods. Remember hard or soft wood really refers to needles on the tree or leaves and not the woods true hardness. Walnut is not hard although many who do not work with it may think it is because it is a hardwood. Many pines are harder than Walnut and American Cherry is really soft for a hard wood.

Ipe is from 2880 to 3000 janka that is HARD Wood!

Nick


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Welcome Keith. Identifying wood species and which to use for various projects to get the best results, has long been a mystery to me. In the past I have used the suck it and see method. I look forward to learning from this new addition to the forum.


----------



## Woodworkers Source (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome post. Tomorrrow I will put up some information about me and this forum. In the meantime it is good to be here. I look forward to speaking with you.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I liked the interview Keith, and I am glad you joined us. This will make it very easy for my mom to choose my Christmas present this year. (She is on the Sun City Posse) I can tell her to just stop in and get me a gift certificate.


----------



## Woodworkers Source (Apr 9, 2009)

nickao65 said:


> I love collecting wood and I love using any new species I can get my hands on.
> 
> My collection only has about a 1000 species right now, but as I get older and could focus more on collecting then working I will start increasing my collections size.
> 
> Nick


Good to meet you, Nick. Thanks for posting such complete information. My collection is just over 1000 species. It certainly gets harder to obtain properly identified sample as your collection grows.


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

Thanks guys for giving Keith such a great and warm welcome...We all look forward to talking about and experiencing new woods.


----------



## Woodworkers Source (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks for the warm welcome notes. It is good to be with you.

We will see how this forum develops but the idea is to provide a place to discuss different woods and their characteristics. Ask questions. I will give you my feedback and hopefully others will jump in as well. From time to time I will post a detail thread about a specific species and ask for your comments. In addition we are planning some special projects to encourage folks to try new woods.

My Company, Woodworkers Source, offers over 100 species of hardwood lumber, veneer and turning stock. We will post some special offers here. 

Our website includes several features to help woodworkers. Check out the Project Planer to calculate the wood required for a project or Buying Help for general questions about buying hardwoods. Under the Resources tab you will find information on Hardwood Grading, Wood Toxicity, Outdoor Woods, Wood Movement and Moisture Content. There is a Picture Gallery with great ideas for your next project and our own Discussion Forum. Best of all is the Wood Library with detail information on nearly 1000 different species. Check it out.

Now let's talk about wood.


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Glad to have you here Keith. For years I used only Oak and Poplar, because thats all they had at the big box stores. I finally found a local place to get just about anything I want. So I'm looking forward to learning about the different species'.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Keith I look forward to learning about woods, I am one of those guys that never thinks much beyond walnut, oak, pine and maple.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

I use the internet for about 90% of my exotic wood purchases so no one is limited anymore by what they have close to home.

The savings on tax and specials companies have offset the price you can get locally. Actually, I save a bundle by getting the lumber on the internet over local, at least a 30% savings or more. 

I saw one thread where someone was paying 16.00 a bd foot for American Walnut. That's crazy. I get top notch clear Walnut for closer to 3.50 a bd ft or less from shopping around on the net and waiting for sales etc, and that includes shipping. I even get a bunch of wood from some sources on eBay and I have always been pleased with any lumber I have received. You just have to shop around and buy at the right time.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just one more place to get your lumber ,on the east coast 

Wall Lumber Co., Quality Hardwoods and Plywoods For The Craftsman


=====


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Wall lumber is very handy for people who do not own a jointer and thickness planer since they offer what they call "craft wood" in 3/8" and 1/2" thickness.

Woodworkers Source offers a much wider variety of lumber.

Small lumber mills where they exist are usually the best prices on common domestic woods. A yard near me offers oak, walnut and ash for $1 a board foot, but it needs work. You get what you pay for.

The trick is to use the right source for your needs. I was very impressed with the selection at the Woodworkers Source. I will be placing my first order Monday.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

I buy the lumber in the rough normally, for me it saves a lot of money. Occasionally I get it skip planed and straight line ripped one side. It really depends what it is on sale. I do love using the local domestic woods from a few places here in IL that only use found wood, but it is hit or miss.


----------



## Woodsman (Sep 14, 2004)

Glad I joined the Forum. I have inherited large amout of dried slab cut wood but have no idea what type alot of it is. I guess I need to get a hold of a few books to learn how to do it.

Woodsman


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Woodsman said:


> Glad I joined the Forum. I have inherited large amout of dried slab cut wood but have no idea what type alot of it is. I guess I need to get a hold of a few books to learn how to do it.
> 
> Woodsman


Do you, (insert name) have machine tools such as a jointer or planer. Some of the wood could be milled smooth, and a picture posted.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

The only way to truly identify wood is cross cut it, then cut a piece piece of the end grain(razor is best in a thin slice) then examine it under a 10x loupe. 

Then you take a book of existing pictures of wood species cross grain pictures and find a match to the piece you have.

I can identify about 600 woods fairly easily and most others with a little leg work.

If anyone can post a picture close up of the cross grain I would be glad to help identify the woods for you. The wood not be cleaned nor planed only a clean fresh cut of end grain about about 3/4 x 3/4" x 1/8" thick or more is needed.

This is very similar to finger printing.

You would be surprised, many woods people would swear is Oak or Cherry etc and not until the end grain is looked at is it readily apparent the wood is not even in the same family.


----------



## sunrisejj (Jul 17, 2010)

I am also very interested of wood. And i will regularily come here friends.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Where would Guaiacum sanctum and Guaiacum officinale wood fall in the hardness scale?


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

mftha said:


> Where would Guaiacum sanctum and Guaiacum officinale wood fall in the hardness scale?



At around 4500 on the Janka scale...it is among the worlds hardest..


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

TwoSkies57 said:


> At around 4500 on the Janka scale...it is among the worlds hardest..


Great Thanks, Bill. I have a colleague who likes to present people with a sample of the wood and a sample of petrified wood, and ask them to say which is which. The wood is so dense it sinks in water. The trees grow very slowly and except for one moth, it is resistant to all plant pathogens. It also has an antibacterial activity that affects bacteria of the anthrax group.
One very interesting property is that the wood is oily and so self-lubricating so it was used for things like boat propellers and would outlast any metal propellers.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Tom... 

couple of interesting points..
first is your comments on the oily properties of the wood itself. Finding that when used as for bearings and the like, as the heat increased, the oil is drawn out of the wood, then as them temps decline, the oil is actually drawn back into the wood... very cool stuff...kind of self sustaining..

second would be about your colleague. Back in the day, they used to making bowling pins out of the stuff! My how things have changed. Now that would be an interesting sample to present to someone...

here is a link to a good presentation of the Janka scale...

Janka hardness


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Tom...
> 
> couple of interesting points..
> first is your comments on the oily properties of the wood itself. Finding that when used as for bearings and the like, as the heat increased, the oil is drawn out of the wood, then as them temps decline, the oil is actually drawn back into the wood... very cool stuff...kind of self sustaining..
> ...



Bill,
The link to the Janka scale is very informative.
I am profoundly embarrassed that I never responded to thank you, so I do so now. 

I have to wonder how anyone could have ever worked with the wood. 
I know about the antibacterial activity because I study it. I use the leaves which are unremarkable compound leaves. The activity does survive drying but not boiling, extraction with alcohol or freezing and is very difficult to purify.


----------



## dattashri (Feb 24, 2012)

Dear Sticky,

Thanks for a good forum which helps people to find a suitable species for their wood work.
as there are many species of wood having different qualities,this forum will help people.
Congrates once again
dattashri


----------



## Caroline Willison (May 24, 2012)

Welcome,

Almond is also a wood species which is having reddish color.
And timber is highly priced for sophisticated cabinetwork.
Kingwood is a Brazilian wood. The name “kingwood” derives from the fact that a couple of hundred years ago; this was the favored wood of French kings for their furniture.


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks Bill, totally awesome link for the 'numeric perspective' on how hard a given species is!



TwoSkies57 said:


> Tom...
> 
> couple of interesting points..
> first is your comments on the oily properties of the wood itself. Finding that when used as for bearings and the like, as the heat increased, the oil is drawn out of the wood, then as them temps decline, the oil is actually drawn back into the wood... very cool stuff...kind of self sustaining..
> ...


----------



## Genel41 (Feb 6, 2013)

Ever seen any Maulberry? Sasafras? They both darken with time and in the light .I will see if I can find a piece of each . I am going to have some Black Locust it has black bark heart wood is grain like oak kind of brown orange . Hard to tell it is still in log form.


----------



## JCJCJC (May 15, 2012)

I didn't realise this thread was on this forum, obviously it isn't very active. If any collectors want some bits of woods from here, I probably have a few off-cuts I can trim to size - I don't entertain a concept of waste wood. I have locally-grown beech, ash, yew, larch, holm oak, cupressus marcocarpa, holly, eucalyptus, cherry and maybe a few more.


----------



## bigalscorpio (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi to all,

My knowledge of wood species is very limited as is the availability here in Yorkshire.

What would be really helpful to me instead of just knowing the hardness would be some pictures of what the finished wood looks like, colour grain etc.

Any of you collectors out there willing to step up with a definitive list with pictures and comments about the actual usage of the wood. I have just ordered a Seven Species pack from a UK supplier "British Hardwoods" and when it arrives, though the samples are only about 1 x 1 x 16 or so, I will have more than doubled the amount of species I have EVER had. Can't wait! 

Anyway if anyone in my locality knows where I can get different varieties (I want some good colours) I would be very happy.

BTW I am recently retired as an electrician but wood has always been a great draw to me. I don't want to build houses or cupboards from exotic species, just little boxes and turned trinkets that look nice and take time to make, so I don't need large amounts just some different woods that I can use together to absorb my time.

Al


----------



## wuzfuzde (Feb 21, 2009)

*can/t dowload these pdf's*

my computer doesn't loadthese things… must i join to get these 'free" articles?


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

wuzfuzde said:


> my computer doesn't loadthese things… must i join to get these 'free" articles?


Which articles are you refering? I tried a couple from Amazon that were posted early in the thread and they would not load for me either... nothing to do with you personally, just old, dead links.


----------



## rtacabinet (Apr 23, 2014)

There are many wood species available in the market but i specially like the OAK and Malaysian wood. 
Oak looks very classic and Malaysian wood has an astonishing inherent property of heting caste into any shape easily.


----------



## kermitp (Jun 30, 2011)

*PDF get error message*



BobandRick said:


> Thanks guys for giving Keith such a great and warm welcome...We all look forward to talking about and experiencing new woods.


I attempted to download your FREE PDF but got an error message that adobe reader could not read the page.

Do you by chance have a better link?

I'm a novice when it comes to types of wood but I'm learning.

Thanks,
Kermit


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

kermitp said:


> I attempted to download your FREE PDF but got an error message that adobe reader could not read the page.
> 
> Do you by chance have a better link?
> 
> ...


Hi Kermit. This is a very old thread, and has not been active recently. Perhaps you can be more specific as to which links are not working? Do a quote of the message with the non-working links in it and maybe someone here will have an alternate source for you.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

There are questions from time to time from members trying to identify some wood they have. There are a number of free sites on the net with pictures and info on densities, hardness, etc. just Google "identifying wood species" or something like that and they will come up for you.


----------



## johannmendelsohn (Mar 17, 2014)

Good day from South Africa. I am busy restoring a roll top desk. Origin unknown but the lock escutcheon says Desk manuf Chicago. The backing of the shelf unit is 1/4" timber as per photo. Can anyone please identify this? Thank you.


----------



## BIGROMO (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks for the info regarding hardwood vs softwood being more the characteristic of the tree leaves than hardness. You learn something new every day! Good new addition to the forum to have this wood species category-thanks to all.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

johannmendelsohn said:


> Good day from South Africa. I am busy restoring a roll top desk. Origin unknown but the lock escutcheon says Desk manuf Chicago. The backing of the shelf unit is 1/4" timber as per photo. Can anyone please identify this? Thank you.


Your pictures didn't 'attach', Johann...but then you already knew that.
If you're using a Windows machine, put your pics that you want to use on your _desktop_ (for convenience).
Click on the 'Go Advanced' button below th ecomment window.
When it opens up, click on the 'Manage Attachments' button.
In the new window, click on the 'Upload File From Your Computer...Browse' button.
Go to your desktop and select your pics...one per 'Browse' field.
*HIT THE UPLOAD button! If you miss that step they're gone.*

Your advanced comment window should be back showing that the specific pics are uploaded...if it doesn't show, there's something wrong at your end.
Now hit the 'Preview Post' button...your comment complete with pics should show on your screen. *Then hit the 'Submit Reply' button* again if you forget to do that it's not gonna happen.


----------

